# III Frühlings Jam 2011 in Köln: 5.-6. Februar



## trialJam-Cologne (21. September 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde ,


es ist so weit der Termin steht fest:

*
4. Februar - Aufbau 
5. Februar - Trial Jam meets Winter
6. Februar - Trial Jam meets Winter
*
Diesmal auf wunsch werd ich den FrühlingsJam in den Winter verbannen und  eröffne damit den I. WinterJam.

... *weitere Infos folgen*.....

weitere infos auch auf Frühlingserwachen

mit besten Grüße 
Phil


----------



## Eisbein (21. September 2010)

ich glaub da hab ich Semsterferien, also sehr sehr geil 
werde mich dann schon mal nach tickets umschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialJam-Cologne (22. September 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich glaub da hab ich Semsterferien, also sehr sehr geil
> werde mich dann schon mal nach tickets umschauen



@ Berliner is klar Pflichtprogramm


----------



## bikersemmel (22. September 2010)

Super da bin ich noch ncht im Skiurlaub.

Also bis nächstes Jahr, spätestens.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (22. September 2010)

bikersemmel schrieb:


> Super da bin ich noch ncht im Skiurlaub.
> 
> Also bis nächstes Jahr, spätestens.



@ Semmel is klar Pflichtprogramm und diesmal mit Übernachtung deine Perle kann gerne mitkommen


----------



## bike-show.de (22. September 2010)

Termin ist reserviert! Sehr gut Phil, dass Du es nach vorn verlegt hast!


----------



## pippi (22. September 2010)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Sehr gut Phil, dass Du es nach vorn verlegt hast!


 
find ich auch, die halle wird rammel voll bei der kälte. berlin wird auch gut vertreten sein... versprochen


----------



## Moppel_kopp (22. September 2010)

selbstverständlich am start.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (22. September 2010)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> selbstverständlich am start.



@ Moppel & @ Semmel nicht selbstverständlich eher Pflichtprogramm 

@ pippi  da sag nur jep yeahhh


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. September 2010)

Wir werden unser bestes geben den Aufbau nochmal zu toppen, versprochen!


----------



## bikersemmel (22. September 2010)

Hoffentlich wird es nicht zu voll;-) 
Werde vorsichtshalber im Januar schonmal ein Handtuch auf nen Pallettenstapel legen

Freu mich euch alle wiederzusehen.
Und einige sicher schon zum Nikolaustrial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (22. September 2010)

bin auf jeden fall wieder mit von der partie , war letzte mal sowas von gigantisch , das muss nochmal getoppt werden. nikolaustrial denke ich auch an eine teilnahme.


----------



## Eisbein (22. September 2010)

thr1ll2k1ll schrieb:


> @ Berliner is klar Pflichtprogramm



bitte klink mich beim thema berlin aus. Ich zieh in ner woche ins schöne tirol. 

Semmel, wo bist du im skiurlaub? (antworte mal per pn...)


----------



## Thiemsche (27. September 2010)

Termin ist feste eingeplant. 
Bin am Start.


----------



## Sherco (29. September 2010)

Wolfsburg ist in jedem Fall am start


----------



## Icke84 (8. Oktober 2010)

schöne *******,

ich muss leider absagen, weil ich genau da noch im winterurlaub bin.
nervt mich so


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (8. Oktober 2010)

Icke84 schrieb:


> schöne *******,
> 
> ich muss leider absagen, weil ich genau da noch im winterurlaub bin.
> nervt mich so



Neeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (8. Oktober 2010)

ja ist leider so  muss wohl wieder jemand anders nen video machen.

wäre echt gern dabei gewesen, aber ich sag jetzt nicht extra meinen urlaub ab, bringt mich meine freundin um


----------



## siede. (13. Oktober 2010)

februar? janz schlecht... und dazu noch kurz vor den Semesterprüfungen...

Damn, chancen sind schlecht, das ich dabei sein kann


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Oktober 2010)

dito. am ende des semesters, kurz vor den Prüfungen.....ganz schlecht....schade...:-(


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (13. Oktober 2010)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> dito. am ende des semesters, kurz vor den Prüfungen.....ganz schlecht....schade...:-(



Oh neiiin Max schadeeee ... naja vll schaffst du es doch noch ? 

Gruß Phil


----------



## bruen (13. Oktober 2010)

Moin,
sind auch unbekannte Leute, so wie ich eingeladen? 
Muss man sich irgendwo anmelden oder wie läuft das?


----------



## Eisbein (14. Oktober 2010)

bruen schrieb:


> Moin,
> sind auch unbekannte Leute, so wie ich eingeladen?
> Muss man sich irgendwo anmelden oder wie läuft das?



*JEDER* darf kommen.


----------



## bruen (14. Oktober 2010)

Top Sache. Dann sind mindestens 2 Osnabrücker auch da =)


----------



## Moppel_kopp (14. Oktober 2010)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> dito. am ende des semesters, kurz vor den Prüfungen.....ganz schlecht....schade...:-(



die ausrede gilt nicht !


----------



## bruen (16. Oktober 2010)

Muss man sich auf der Frühlingsseite anmelden? Die sieht so nach 2009 aus ^^


----------



## DaGore (6. Januar 2011)

Ich denke ich bin am Start^^ Würde mich auch ums Video kümmern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (6. Januar 2011)

nun wird es nen pflichttermin für alle anderen


----------



## Goettinger (6. Januar 2011)

KOmme!!!! 
sehr geil so früh dieses jahr! 
@ max, komm schon, nimmste dir bisschen lernsachen mit =)
@semmel, skiurlaub fällt aus hab ich gehört


----------



## python (6. Januar 2011)

@ steffen lass zusammen hin 

will auch "!"


----------



## kamo-i (6. Januar 2011)

HST.... KOMM, das packen wir doch auch oder nich? Komm schon, sei kein 

-->


----------



## Sherco (6. Januar 2011)

Wolfsburgs Rest wird auf jedenfall vertreten sein


----------



## kamo-i (6. Januar 2011)

Sherco schrieb:


> Wolfsburgs Rest wird auf jedenfall vertreten sein



HA!  ...ich schreib dich demnächst ma an, wg. ggfs. gemeinsamen Hinkommen etc. Hau rein.


----------



## bertieeee (7. Januar 2011)

Hi,
also wir cottbuser werden wohl zu dritt aufschlagen und wollen natürlich auch bei euch in der halle übernachten! 

also bis bald in köln.

grüße Bertie


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Januar 2011)

ach mist ey... bock hab ich auch, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich das mit der umzieherei unter einen hut bekomme...


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (7. Januar 2011)

ja herrlich da freue ich mich auf dieses Jahr mit euch ... bin seit einer Woche im Urlaub komm Samstag nach Köln und werde mal alles anfangen zu vorbereiten. 


würde mich freuen wenn ihr euch formlos auf der Seite Anmeldet so das ich feststellen kann wer Übernachtet und wie viel Essen ich kaufen muss. Für Frühstück und Mittagessen.   Danke!

habt ihr noch Fragen meldet euch bei mir 

Gruß Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (7. Januar 2011)

ich komm warscheinlich nicht. 

Mit einer träne im auge, wünsch ich euch viel spaß!


----------



## Icke84 (7. Januar 2011)

da können die meisten berliner/ex-berliner  mal nicht und schon kommen nen haufen leute mehr. frechheit!

wäre gerne wieder dabei gewesen und hätte mein neues kamerazeugs ausprobiert.

dann wahrscheinlich nächstes jahr.

viel spass euch.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (7. Januar 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich komm warscheinlich nicht.
> 
> Mit einer träne im auge, wünsch ich euch viel spaß!



Neeeeiiinnn .... !!!  Berlin ihr müsst dan vertretung schicken das geht nicht ohne euch

Vll klappt es doch drück die Daumen das du kommst ...

Gruß Phil


----------



## Moppel_kopp (7. Januar 2011)

icke du musst kommen !


----------



## T8T (8. Januar 2011)

Macht es Sinn auch als Anfänger sprich bei etwa 10% vorbeizuschauen? Oder baut ihr nur so Riesensachen auf?


----------



## Trialzombie (8. Januar 2011)

Es macht für jeden sinn dahinzukommen, da ist was von ganz klein bis ganz groß ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (8. Januar 2011)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> icke du musst kommen !



bin aber im winterurlaub...


----------



## duro e (8. Januar 2011)

ist für jeden was dabei zum fahren , ich hab auch nich so die skills , aber man findet immer was zum fahren . zumal  man schnell von besseren fahrern was lernt , die einem auch mal was erklären dort . und der spaß dort ist auch extrem genial  , wird nie langweilig dort.


----------



## basti219 (8. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch auch mit dabei. Auch wenn mich das ein wenig beunruhigt, dass im Pressebericht vom letzten Mal Werbung für den Deutzer Friedhof und das Bestattungshaus Hoffmann gemacht worden ist


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (9. Januar 2011)

ich denke wir kommen auch mal vorbei... mit 4-5 Mann 
das wird ein spass... würde mich übrigens bereit erklären mit MOppel und Steffen zu kontrollieren ob im Underground noch die Boxen ohne Fahrrad zu erklimmen sind 

das wird eins spass


----------



## luckygambler (9. Januar 2011)

@phil:
Die Vorabanmeldung auf deiner Seite ist fehlgeschlagen. Man soll es später noch einmal versuchen.


----------



## linus93 (9. Januar 2011)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> ich denke wir kommen auch mal vorbei... mit 4-5 Mann
> das wird ein spass... würde mich übrigens bereit erklären mit MOppel und Steffen zu kontrollieren ob im Underground noch die Boxen ohne Fahrrad zu erklimmen sind
> 
> das wird eins spass



auf jeden fall und bis dahin wir es das underground wohl noch geben


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (9. Januar 2011)

luckygambler schrieb:


> @phil:
> Die Vorabanmeldung auf deiner Seite ist fehlgeschlagen. Man soll es später noch einmal versuchen.





Jep hatte mir schon Stefan gesagt ...* Anmeldung läuft wieder *



Phil


----------



## Trialzombie (9. Januar 2011)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> ich denke wir kommen auch mal vorbei... mit 4-5 Mann
> das wird ein spass... würde mich übrigens bereit erklären mit MOppel und Steffen zu kontrollieren ob im Underground noch die Boxen ohne Fahrrad zu erklimmen sind
> 
> das wird eins spass


Ohhhhhjaaa... ich habe noch schöne bilder von den abend ;-)


----------



## duro e (9. Januar 2011)

so hab mich auch mal vorab angemeldet


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Januar 2011)

@ thr1ll2k1ll

Sag mal gibt es jetzt schon detailiertere Infos?
Auf der Seite steht nur "Infos folgen".

Für mich als Grünling wäre wichtig: Wo? Ab wann seid ihr da? Wo kann man parken? Wie ist mit Übernachtung? Verpflegung? Lustiger Umtrunk abends?

Wie gesagt, noch ist es nicht definitiv bei mir, aber bis wann kann man sich anmelden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8T (9. Januar 2011)

dem stimme ich zu. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Januar 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> @ thr1ll2k1ll
> 
> Sag mal gibt es jetzt schon detailiertere Infos?
> Auf der Seite steht nur "Infos folgen".
> ...



Wo:
Hier

Ab wann wird schon noch gesagt, daran wird's nicht scheitern 

GroÃer Parkplatz direkt vor der Halle.

Ãbernachtung problemlos mÃ¶glich in RÃ¤umen oder einfach kreuz und quer in der Kletterahlle (Sporthallen-Matten; Schlafsack; Isomatte)

Verpflegung wie FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck und Abendbrot wird kÃ¤uflich gegen ein geringes Entgeld zur VerfÃ¼gung stehen.

Umtrunk garantiert 


Funktioniert alles problemlos, so viel BÃ¼rokratie ist gar nicht nÃ¶tig  Einfach einmal dabei sein und ihr seht was los ist (siehe Video vom letzten Jahr)


----------



## bike-show.de (9. Januar 2011)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Eisbein (9. Januar 2011)

hst- machh dir kein kopf. Fahr hin und hab spaß, das meiste wird eh vorort organisiert/geklährt  

Ich kann euch nur viel spaß wünschen!


----------



## bike 20 (10. Januar 2011)

Leipzig ist wahrscheinlich wieder dabei


----------



## Levelboss (10. Januar 2011)

Am Start!


----------



## Insomnia- (11. Januar 2011)

Bin denke ich mal auch dabei


----------



## DomiTrialer (11. Januar 2011)

also ich werde zum ersten mal dieses jahr wohl auch dabei sein ;]
zsm mit dem gorez & mario 

@thr1ll2k1ll:
isses schlimm wenn ich erst 13 oder fast 14 bin? ...


----------



## python (11. Januar 2011)

DomiTrialer schrieb:


> also ich werde zum ersten mal dieses jahr wohl auch dabei sein ;]
> zsm mit dem gorez & mario
> 
> @thr1ll2k1ll:
> isses schlimm wenn ich erst 13 oder fast 14 bin? ...



(aber dafür schon nen trialtech sponsor hast^^ )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DomiTrialer (11. Januar 2011)

hm.. ja so siehts aus ;D


----------



## DomiTrialer (11. Januar 2011)

wieviel leute kommen den ca.? 
oder wieviele waren es letztes jahr ;D?


----------



## Goettinger (11. Januar 2011)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> das wird ein spass... würde mich übrigens bereit erklären mit MOppel und Steffen zu kontrollieren ob im Underground noch die Boxen ohne Fahrrad zu erklimmen sind



oh gott, die security kannt uns sicher noch  marco, ich geb ein aus ;-)



DomiTrialer schrieb:


> isses schlimm wenn ich erst 13 oder fast 14 bin? ...



nö,nur fürs underground seh ich schwarz


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (11. Januar 2011)

DomiTrialer schrieb:


> also ich werde zum ersten mal dieses jahr wohl auch dabei sein ;]
> zsm mit dem gorez & mario
> 
> @thr1ll2k1ll:
> isses schlimm wenn ich erst 13 oder fast 14 bin? ...



So hab nun die Anmeldung für die unter 18 hoch geladen.
oder hier *Anmeldung --->  *

gruß Phil


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (11. Januar 2011)

Goettinger schrieb:


> oh gott, die security kannt uns sicher noch  marco, ich geb ein aus ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> nö,nur fürs underground seh ich schwarz



Und PAPA Phil passt auf das die Schäfchen heil in die Halle kommen 

und passt auf das ihr nicht so zurückkommt aus dem Underground


----------



## duro e (11. Januar 2011)

er kommt auch nicht zum saufen sondern zum biken  ,
der wird uns bestimmt noch einen vormachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DomiTrialer (11. Januar 2011)

naja, werden wir dann ja sehen, wenn alles klappt! :]


----------



## bike-show.de (11. Januar 2011)

Goettinger schrieb:


> nö,nur fürs underground seh ich schwarz



Gibt's im Underground eigentlich Leute ÜBER 18?






Ja, ja, schon gut. Nur ein Scherz...


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Januar 2011)

nicht das mich nun U18 was angeht, aber in dem Anmeldedokument steht noch 2009


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (12. Januar 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> nicht das mich nun U18 was angeht, aber in dem Anmeldedokument steht noch 2009



geändert !!!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. Januar 2011)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Gibt's im Underground eigentlich Leute ÜBER 18?
> .



also soooooo jung hat sich der marco nun auch nicht gehalten 

wie gesagt, ich bin und bleib dabei  schneller höher weiter. und mit viel geld fürs underground  ^^


----------



## Erdnussroester (12. Januar 2011)

Ich werde wohl auch mit am Start sein, einer muß ja die Palette der fahrerischen Qualität nach unten abrunden.... 

Btw: Noch mehr aus der Mannheimer Gegend zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft?
Ich könnte möglicherweise den utimativen Kleinbus chartern.


----------



## Insomnia- (12. Januar 2011)

Erdnussroester schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl auch mit am Start sein, einer muß ja die Palette der fahrerischen Qualität nach unten abrunden....
> 
> Btw: Noch mehr aus der Mannheimer Gegend zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft?
> Ich könnte möglicherweise den utimativen Kleinbus chartern.



Ach keine Angst ich unterbiete dich Haha


----------



## Erdnussroester (12. Januar 2011)

Oh geil, ne "worst Trialer" Challenge, genau mein Geschmack...


----------



## duro e (12. Januar 2011)

ich mach dann in eurer klasse den watson


----------



## Trialzombie (13. Januar 2011)

ich bin auch dabei... und zur sicherheit nehme ich mir diesmal noch ne zweite gabel mit :-D die letzten male hatte ich in köln immer so ein pech mit den gabeln, brechen da irgendwie immer durch :-D grins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialJam-Cologne (13. Januar 2011)

So hab mich mal als Grafiker versucht .. hier das Ergebnis


----------



## tommytrialer (13. Januar 2011)

also Raphael, ich, Kai-Lorenz und Heiko (Nostrial) werden ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden und auch kommen.

Ab geht er der Peter


----------



## Deleted 168372 (15. Januar 2011)

In der unter-18-Anmeldungen steht: 
Mein Sohn/meine Tochter darf in einer Gruppe von 3 Personen nach Absprache mit der pädagogischen Betreuung die Veranstaltung verlassen.             

Das heißt das ich nicht alleine z. B. zum Bahnhof gehen darf?!


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (18. Januar 2011)

MasterJonny schrieb:


> In der unter-18-Anmeldungen steht:
> Mein Sohn/meine Tochter darf in einer Gruppe von 3 Personen nach Absprache mit der pädagogischen Betreuung die Veranstaltung verlassen.
> 
> Das heißt das ich nicht alleine z. B. zum Bahnhof gehen darf?!



Eigentlich erklärt sich das von selbst !!!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. Januar 2011)

Hannes und Ich sind wahrscheinlich auch dabei


----------



## Insomnia- (18. Januar 2011)

Kann man auch einfach in der Halle aufkreuzen die 5 â¬ bezahlen und den ganzen Tag radeln? Oder muss ich mich auf der Seite anmelden....


----------



## Eisbein (18. Januar 2011)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Hannes und Ich sind wahrscheinlich auch dabei


ich sollte einfach nicht mehr in den thread schauen. Scheint ja heuer ein echtes highlight zu werden!

Ich hoffe nur es gibt ein vernünftiges video!


----------



## glotz (18. Januar 2011)

ja mit dem video schauen wir mal ich komme ja auch und dann zimmer ich euch schon was zusammen!! evtl jetzt auch in HD!!


----------



## trialelmi (18. Januar 2011)

Trialzombie schrieb:


> Es macht für jeden sinn dahinzukommen, da ist was von ganz klein bis ganz groß ;-)



Dann darf ich ja auch kommen... Mal schauen. Interesieren tuts mich ja schon. Wobei ich schon Jahre nicht mehr aktiv fahre nur ab und an sehr wenig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (18. Januar 2011)

ist doch egal wie du fährst ! , der spaß ist das wichtige  und das treffen aller 
man muss einfach mal dabei gewesen sein.


----------



## Eisbein (19. Januar 2011)

glotz schrieb:


> ja mit dem video schauen wir mal ich komme ja auch und dann zimmer ich euch schon was zusammen!! *evtl jetzt auch in HD!!*



yeah!


----------



## trialbock (19. Januar 2011)

Falls jemand aus Freiburg - umgebung noch platz hat , bitte melden !


----------



## montykai (20. Januar 2011)

ich komme auch wider hoffe doch das ausengelände ist fertig !!


----------



## trialelmi (20. Januar 2011)

Das findet doch nur drinnen statt.


----------



## linus93 (20. Januar 2011)

ja fertig ist so die sache wird noch sehr nass sein und es ist wieder unfertiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (20. Januar 2011)

Hier, Leutz.... Zwei Sachen zur Synergie-Nutzung:

1.: brauch jemand was von BMO, oder will da grad bestellen? Wenn ja; könnte man sich da abstimmen, Versandkosten sparen und es mit zum Jam bringen. Wenn, bitte bei mir per PN/Mail melden. 

2.: Mein jetziger Rahmen hat einen kleinen Riss. Kein Ahnung, ob der noch bis und einschließlich Jam hält. Hatte schon im Suche-Fred gefragt. Aber hat jemand noch einen Rahmen den er mitbringen könnte? 
- 135mm HR-Nabe
- 4-Punkt Aufnahme
- möglichst street-orientiert / kurz
- kein leichtbau! 

Wär cool Jungs. 

rinngehaun


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Januar 2011)

kamo-i schrieb:


> 2.: Mein jetziger Rahmen hat einen kleinen Riss. Kein Ahnung, ob der noch bis und einschlieÃlich Jam hÃ¤lt.



Das riecht mir stark nach Jam-Highlight, den nimmst du nichtmehr mit nach Hause 
aka:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/17513783"]Bike Schrotten ;-) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Januar 2011)

Ich hab viel mehr Sorgen, dass er den doch schon vorher schrottet... Aber das ist ein anderes Thema, das ich mit Verdacht auf Imageschädigung von kamo-i nicht ausführen möchte


----------



## kamo-i (21. Januar 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Das riecht mir stark nach Jam-Highlight, *den nimmst du nichtmehr mit nach Hause*



...da bin ich mir sicher! 



hst_trialer schrieb:


> Ich hab viel mehr Sorgen, dass er den doch schon vorher schrottet... Aber das ist ein anderes Thema, das ich mit Verdacht auf ImageschÃ¤digung von kamo-i nicht ausfÃ¼hren mÃ¶chte



Bei denen Leuten die mich kennen kannst du mein "Image" nicht mehr schÃ¤digen!

 ... 

Aber siehste HST, Martin versteht mich! Warum nur (?) ^^


...


----------



## montykai (21. Januar 2011)

mir ist mein rahmen letztes jahr schon dort gebrochen! und ich komme dieses jahr mit einem riss im rahmen das kann was werden....


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Januar 2011)

dann können wir ja zum ausklang einen scheiterhaufen machen und alle rahmen verbrennen... und vllt noch paar würstchen grillen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. Januar 2011)

Macht mir keine Angst. Das Problem ist vielleicht das die Trialbikes für einen Dauerbetrieb von 2 Tagen einfach nicht ausgelegt sind


----------



## pippi (22. Januar 2011)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Macht mir keine Angst. Das Problem ist vielleicht das die Trialbikes für einen Dauerbetrieb von 2 Tagen einfach nicht ausgelegt sind



genau deswegen komm ich mit 2 rädern  ich kenn doch mein glück


----------



## Eisbein (22. Januar 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> genau deswegen komm ich mit 2 rädern  ich kenn doch mein glück



hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## basti219 (22. Januar 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> genau deswegen komm ich mit 2 rädern



Der Trend geht zum Zweitrad - ganz klar. Es heist doch immer man soll sich lieber noch ein zweites Rad einholen - oder so ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (22. Januar 2011)

ein zweiten Rad/t


----------



## glotz (25. Januar 2011)

hab nochmal ne Frage!!
Kostet das für Groupies auch Eintritt? Denn fahren will ich nicht!! nur dumme Sprüche ziehen und evtl ein bischen filmen!!

MfG TEO


----------



## trialelmi (25. Januar 2011)

glotz schrieb:


> hab nochmal ne Frage!!
> Kostet das für Groupies auch Eintritt? Denn fahren will ich nicht!! nur dumme Sprüche ziehen und evtl ein bischen filmen!!
> 
> MfG TEO


Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. Januar 2011)

Kann man bei euch eigentlich schon Freitagabend anreisen d.h. könnte man dann schon in der Halle pennen ? Dann wäre das für uns aus Chemnitz nicht so ein Stress.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (26. Januar 2011)

glotz schrieb:


> hab nochmal ne Frage!!
> Kostet das für Groupies auch Eintritt? Denn fahren will ich nicht!! nur dumme Sprüche ziehen und evtl ein bischen filmen!!
> 
> MfG TEO



wenn du blank ziehst, kommste so rein  (aussage ohne gewähr)


----------



## bruen (27. Januar 2011)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Kann man bei euch eigentlich schon Freitagabend anreisen d.h. könnte man dann schon in der Halle pennen ? Dann wäre das für uns aus Chemnitz nicht so ein Stress.



Würd mich auch interessieren. Wir kommen schon am freitag um noch bissl durch Köln zu rolln. Wenn nicht pennen wir im Auto =D


----------



## ingoingo (27. Januar 2011)

und wie schauts eigentlich mit Duschmöglichkeiten in der Halle aus ?

lg ingo


----------



## Eisbein (27. Januar 2011)

ingoingo schrieb:


> und wie schauts eigentlich mit Duschmöglichkeiten in der Halle aus ?
> 
> lg ingo



Vorhanden! Gibt aber erfahrungsgemäß sicher auch ein beheizten pool!  

Und freitag anreisen war die letzten mal als wir hingefahren sind auch nie ein problem!


----------



## bertieeee (27. Januar 2011)

jo Nils wir sind auch schon freitag abend da. penenn geht da klar aber meldet euch am besten noch davor an.

grüße berti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. Januar 2011)

geht klar berti, machen wir !


----------



## ParkwayDrive (27. Januar 2011)

Hey,
falls jemand aus Leipzig noch Platz hat mein Rad und mich mitzunehmen würde ich auch kommen.


----------



## duro e (30. Januar 2011)

kann wer ne flex mitbringen ?, meine flex will nicht so ganz mehr  .


----------



## Erdnussroester (30. Januar 2011)

Yeah, Flexsession


----------



## Thiemsche (30. Januar 2011)

Erdnussroester schrieb:


> Yeah, Flexsession



Da bin ick dabei.


----------



## duro e (30. Januar 2011)

lars bei dir muss es heißen : bitumensession 

aber wäre super wenn wer ne flex mitbringt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. Januar 2011)

ich wäre eher für eine brakelesssession


----------



## linus93 (31. Januar 2011)

@ msc kannst du haben


----------



## bike-show.de (31. Januar 2011)

Hm. Dann lade ich das 4play auch mal ein (bremsenlos).


----------



## DomiTrialer (2. Februar 2011)

noch was zum Thema Video machen:
also wir fahr´n ja mim Gorez hinn & der nimmt seine ganze film-ausstattung mit 
denke der wird en gutes video machen


----------



## bruen (2. Februar 2011)

*Vorfreude*


----------



## bruen (2. Februar 2011)

Samstag fett Party?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Februar 2011)

bruen schrieb:


> Samstag fett Party?


----------



## Insomnia- (2. Februar 2011)

bruen schrieb:


> Samstag fett Party?


Man munkelt


----------



## bruen (2. Februar 2011)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Man munkelt



lääääuft! =)


----------



## -Sebastian- (3. Februar 2011)

Wir sehen uns Morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. Februar 2011)

traurige mitteilung: liege seit montag mit einer beschi**enen bronchites im bett...

fahren kann ich zu 99% nicht (ein kleinfer funke hoffnung ist noch da)
ich denke aber das ich zum fotografieren, blöde sprüche, flamen, haten vorbeikommen werde 

moppel


----------



## kamo-i (3. Februar 2011)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> traurige mitteilung: liege seit montag mit einer beschi**enen bronchites im bett...
> 
> fahren kann ich zu 99% nicht (ein kleinfer funke hoffnung ist noch da)
> ich denke aber das ich zum fotografieren, blöde sprüche, flamen, haten vorbeikommen werde
> ...



Watn shice man!  ...aber komm ma auf jeden fall! Also ich würd auch ohne Fahren kommen. Nur um euch ganzen Dödels mal kennen zu lernen.   

Aber jetz nomma konkret; Wir WOB´ler (4 Peepelz) schlage (wahrscheinlich) zwischen 1800 - 2000 da auf. 

Ist dann jemand da? 
Ergibt sich das alles von selbst? 
Oder sollen wir uns bei irgendjemandem melden? 
Ist das wg. Fr. auf Sa. da pennen auch wirklich geritzt? 

...Fragen, Fragen, Fragen.  Hab nur kein Bock dann da irgendwie auf Unerwartetes zu stoßen. 

Greez, 
Massa


.


----------



## linus93 (3. Februar 2011)

ist alles mit ja beantworted


----------



## kamo-i (3. Februar 2011)

sehr gut. thx


----------



## Insomnia- (3. Februar 2011)

Ab wann öffnet die Halle ihre Tore am Samstag?
Würden doch schon recht früh aufkreuzen...
Bringe noch den Lehrer und seinen Kumpel mit


----------



## glotz (3. Februar 2011)

Also die Hd-Ausrüstung ist nun am start!! ich werde in köln mal ein bischen rumspielen und das mal testen! bin noch nicht so überzeugt von 16:9 aber mit nem harten fischauge wird das schon gehen!! bin sehr gespannt
Sehen uns am Samstag
MfG TEO


----------



## Trialmaniax (4. Februar 2011)

komme auch mit 2 leuten aus dd.

bis morgen ;-)


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (4. Februar 2011)

update no. 1


----------



## Insomnia- (4. Februar 2011)

Schonmal den Container für die Radkadaver angeshafft wa? 
Sachma ab wann isn die Halle auf dann am Samstag?

Edit:
Hat noch wer 1tags taugliche HS33 Beläge?
Egal ob Echo Phat oder auch originale Beläge! Hauptsache ist, dass die bremsen! 
Meine sind einseitig nahezu runter und ich glaube das sie den Samstag nicht überleben.
Neue Beläge sind bestellt aber werden wohl nicht mehr rechtzeitig gelifert...
Also falls noch wer welche hat wärs super wenner die ma einpacken könnte... vorsichtshalber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goettinger (4. Februar 2011)

packe meine werkzeugkist ein, hab noch ein paar klötze drin denk ich


----------



## Insomnia- (4. Februar 2011)

Goettinger schrieb:


> packe meine werkzeugkist ein, hab noch ein paar klötze drin denk ich



seeeehr gut! 
Ich freu mich schon


----------



## Insomnia- (4. Februar 2011)

Planänderung...
Wollte ja mit 2 anderen zusammen kommen.... beide abgesprungen.
Heißt also ich komm alleine, inklusive übernachtung.
Bis Morgen in aller frische


----------



## duro e (4. Februar 2011)

werd morgen gegen 11 uhr eintreffen 
freu mich schon .


----------



## bruen (4. Februar 2011)

hab noch mittelweiche echo und harte tryalls nimm isch mit


----------



## Insomnia- (4. Februar 2011)

Perfekt danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 168372 (4. Februar 2011)

bis wann kann man am sonntag in der halle fahren?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (5. Februar 2011)

die hindernisse wurden soeben entjungfert


----------



## Trialzombie (5. Februar 2011)

soo... bin gerade von der nachtschicht heim gekommen... sachen ins auto und los gehts ;-) bis heut mittag also *grins*


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (5. Februar 2011)

ok... dann werd ich auch mal los..  bis gleich


----------



## python (5. Februar 2011)

jo fahren gleich los ;-) bis gleich leute fahren gleich los aus göttingen city


----------



## trialelmi (5. Februar 2011)

Ich komme erst morgen.


----------



## bruen (5. Februar 2011)

hat wer klebeband mit? wenn ja wär das schon gut


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Februar 2011)

SO ich packe jetzt ma ein 
Klebeband steck ich dann auch ma ein Bruen


----------



## Eisbein (6. Februar 2011)

phil, was los? du schläfst doch eh nicht wie ich dich kenne, da könntest ja wenigstens schon mal ein paar bilder zeigen?!


----------



## Levelboss (6. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank an alle, die an diesem sehr gelungenen Wochenende mitgewirkt haben!

Fürs nächste Jahr wünsche ich mir einen strengen Türsteher, der den Lärmpegel der Bremsen kontrolliert. Oder wahlweise auch Ohropax für alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (6. Februar 2011)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle, die an diesem sehr gelungenen Wochenende mitgewirkt haben!
> 
> Fürs nächste Jahr wünsche ich mir einen strengen Türsteher, der den Lärmpegel der Bremsen kontrolliert. Oder wahlweise auch Ohropax für alle.


Haha <3 

Ja geil war zwar nur gut 2 Stunden dabei  aber war toll, wäre da nicht mein Sturz auf den Rücken gewesen...


----------



## duro e (6. Februar 2011)

liegt zufällig noch meine schwarze jacke / bzw parker in der halle? . 
hatte den glaub an den großen matten in leinwand nähe liegen lassen.
wäre cool wenn der noch auftaucht und ihn mir wer zusenden könnt


----------



## trialelmi (6. Februar 2011)

Wie kommt man an das Gruppenfoto von Heute dran?


----------



## glotz (6. Februar 2011)

also das gruppenfoto wollte der phil online stellen
Hier mal eins von mir






danke an Phil und die ganze crew!! war sehr lustig mit euch!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (6. Februar 2011)

@ glotz 
du hättest mir das objektiv mal leihen sollen...


 4,5blende + tollen vorsatz......




























vielleicht ist noch was anderes hochgeladen, aber ist leider eh kein kracker bei....


----------



## Goettinger (6. Februar 2011)

mehr!!! schnell!


----------



## Erdnussroester (6. Februar 2011)

Wieder heile daheim angekommen, war ein sehr cooles Wochenende! 

Danke an Phil, für die Veranstaltung besonders für den "Late night Talk", ich werde deine Tipsfleißig üben!
Insomnia für die lustige Burgerkingtour,
Duro_E für die "hilfreichen" Kommentare,
Marco und Kai, die mir alles ca. 17x erklärt haben, 
Alle die ich gerade vergessen habe und natürlich die liebe Eva, die mich begleitet hat, um dann nur zu chillen und lesen.

Viele Grüße von dem talentfreien Sascha


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Februar 2011)

Goettinger schrieb:


> mehr!!! schnell!



Du und Lars habt doch den brisanten Teil 

Bis in 364 Tagen dann


----------



## bruen (6. Februar 2011)

Erdnussroester schrieb:


> Duro_E für die "hilfreichen" Kommentare,


xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (6. Februar 2011)

Stimmt bin gar nicht dazu gekommen Phil, dem Hallenteam sowie Linus etc zu danken die sich wirklich viel Mühe mit AUfbau und Ablauf gegeben haben.
Top Leute freue mich aufs nächste große Event.
Super Stimmung und nur nette Leute^^


Edit:
Sascha bis nächstes Jahr!
Dann aber mit Civic und ich komm auch mim Brumfietz.
Dann sehn wir mal was der Benz noch zu melden hat^^ Ich hoffe du weißt welchen Benz ich mein.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (6. Februar 2011)

So nun ist es so weit alle Heim gefahren, hoffe gut auch gut angekommen,  bedanke ich mich bei Euch für euren Besuch. Es hat mir viel Spass gemacht und hoffe wir sehen uns 2012 in Köln 

Kurz gesagt hau mich auf Ohr und bis bald mit weiteren Fotos und Danksagungen 

*Phil *
* - Freedom of Movement - *​





 weitere ... folgen



​


----------



## -Sebastian- (6. Februar 2011)

Danke an Phil und alle, die hinter den Kulissen die Fäden gezogen haben. Super Wochenende...


----------



## tommytrialer (7. Februar 2011)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/19632378"]Raphael in KÃ¶ln on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## DomiTrialer (7. Februar 2011)

sind doch schonmal paar ordentliche bilder! 
ich würde mal sagen, war echt en richtig geiles wochenende!
super organisiert phil


----------



## montykai (7. Februar 2011)

wäre nett wenn man mir die bilder vielleicht zuschicken könnte per e-mail 
meine mail adresse ist [email protected]

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bruen (7. Februar 2011)

mir auch: [email protected]


----------



## trialelmi (7. Februar 2011)

Ich wäre am Gruppenfoto in besserer quali interesiert. das hierist sehr klein von der auflösung leider.


----------



## bruen (7. Februar 2011)

4272 x 2848 reicht doch


----------



## Moppel_kopp (7. Februar 2011)

? wann wurde das foto gemacht ? ich weiss garnix davon und ich bin auch nicht drauf ^^


----------



## trialelmi (7. Februar 2011)

bruen schrieb:


> 4272 x 2848 reicht doch


Ja klar reicht das, wenn man das findet. Ich habs danke danke.

Das Foto wurde so 15:00h rum gemacht, da waren schon einige weg.


----------



## glotz (7. Februar 2011)

hier mein kleines video!!
habs nur hintereinander gepackt und nichts groß geschnitten!!
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/19673494"]http://www.vimeo.com/19673494[/ame]
dauert noch ein bischen bis ihr es sehen könnt!
ich leg mich hin und schlafe ein bischen ist dieses Wochenende ein bischen zu kurz gekommen!!
MfG Teo

p.s.:
werde diese woche noch mal eine neues machen und alles ein bischen besser schneiden


----------



## pippi (8. Februar 2011)

na da hat sich das warten doch gelohnt  bitte mehr davon, bzw. vllt ein video mit allem drumherum. stimmung,pool und andere level wären interessant. mit dem video schreckst du ja alle ab die nächste jahr evntl. kommen wollten


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (8. Februar 2011)

*Winter Trial Jam 2011 News:

Zu erst mal muss ich mein Dank loswerden an alle die mir geholfen haben...

besonderen Dank an...



@ Linus, Martin und Basti .. DANKE für eure Hilfe beim Aufbau und Abbau der Sektionen.

@ Dirk .. DANKE für den Aufbau der Technik.

@ Franzi, Dany & Linus .. DANKE für für die Hilfe in der Küche und Theke

@ Dr. Fabi & Dr. Martin .. DANKE für die fahrt zum Krankenhaus in Kalk

@ Danke an die Sponsoren .. RWR und Monster Energy Drink  

besonderen Dank an all die Fotografen & Videografen ...



An Felix ich freue mich das aus unserer Idee bzw. Traum so was geiles entstanden ist... 

 & DANKE an alle die uns besucht haben .......





@ Semmel, Nico, Marcus, Max, Alex ...an die die gefehlt haben hoffe das es nächstes Jahr klappt....cya 2012

Von meinem Chef und Mir sag ich DANKE & viel Spaß mit dem Jahr 2011 
Freedom of Movement
RIDE ON 

fortsetzung folgt ....​*


----------



## bike-show.de (8. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte Spass!


----------



## Goettinger (8. Februar 2011)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> ? wann wurde das foto gemacht ? ich weiss garnix davon und ich bin auch nicht drauf ^^



watt? du stehst doch hinter Tommy und man sieht nur deine haare, oder?
wohl doch nen tequila zuviel gewesen samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Februar 2011)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> ? wann wurde das foto gemacht ? ich weiss garnix davon und ich bin auch nicht drauf ^^



Das war, als wir beide stinkend im Krankenhaus saÃen 

Was geht'n nun mit den Bilders, Lars und Steffen? Ihr habt doch beide bei jedem Schritt Touristen-mÃ¤Ãig alles dokumentiert  Vor allem vom Pool und so.
Am besten vlt. hier ins Album, muss ja nicht direkt gepostet werden


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Februar 2011)

oooohhh neeeiiiinnn!!! nicht der pool 

wir wob'ler waren da leider auch schon auf dem heimweg, als das gruppenfoto entstand. sollte man nächstes mal vllt samstagabend machen... da sieht man meist noch gut aus


----------

